# My sons first two snows



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

We snuck through a ditch and got with in about 10-15 yards of a flock of over 300 geese. I helped him pop off one shot and he downed these two.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Priceless!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice job...


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah he was pumped up. I still need to send it in to young bucks.com for him.


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

im only 16 now and i still remeber what a great feeling it was when i shot my first snow, congrats to him and his first snows :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He will remember that picture forever!!! :thumb:


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah i had to blow it up to a 8X12 and put it on the wall of fame in our hall way.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

A Kodak moment if I ever saw one!!!! Congrats young fella.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Nice work!!


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

Great picture :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

**** dog

That picture is what it is all about. Thank You for bringing another member to the world hunting family, and to the University of the Outdoors!!!!

pictures like that bring back a lot of great memories!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

AMSOME picture, you are a good man letting him shoot alone. People like you are what hunting is all about.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Thats what its all about. NICE WORK


----------

